# Perfume taste from strawberry ???



## CharlieSierra (24/4/18)

Hi guys , was at Vapehyper today and got some concentrates to make a strawberry milkshake 

After the mix I shaked & vaped it and I was disappointed in the flavour

First of all it's very mild and I have to think about it before I taste the strawberry
And secondly it gives off a perfumy taste 

Now does this need steeping before it'll be stronger & will steeping take away the perfume taste ?

TIA

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Mofat786 (24/4/18)

Most definitely needs steeping bro, steeping will combkne all those chemicals and the perfume taste will eventually go away, all my strawberry juices get steeped for about 2 weeks

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lawrence A (24/4/18)

@CharlieSierra what specific concentrates where they and what recipe did you use them in? 

As far as I understand it, some concentrates improve over time, and some fade out over time so narrowing it down is important. And then the specific concentrations they are used in within in the recipe itself will also influence how they taste.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## CharlieSierra (24/4/18)

Its was a clone god milk juice 

Used all tfa

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lawrence A (24/4/18)

That recipe definitely needs to steep.

CAP Sweet Strawberry is one that fades
TFA Strawberry Ripe will mute

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (24/4/18)

Lawrence A said:


> @CharlieSierra what specific concentrates where they and what recipe did you use them in?
> 
> As far as I understand it, some concentrates improve over time, and some fade out over time so narrowing it down is important. And then the specific concentrations they are used in within in the recipe itself will also influence how they taste.


Just to add to the above @CharlieSierra, to some of us strawberry juice just always tastes somewhere between nothing and dumpster. Hoping you do not fall in this group.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (24/4/18)

Lawrence A said:


> That recipe definitely needs to steep.
> 
> CAP Sweet Strawberry is one that fades
> TFA Strawberry Ripe will mute



What he said about CAP sweet Strawberry - it is also a light flavour but smells strong at first

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## CharlieSierra (24/4/18)

Thanks guys , if the perfume taste goes away then it would be a good juice

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (24/4/18)

Lawrence A said:


> That recipe definitely needs to steep.
> 
> CAP Sweet Strawberry is one that fades
> TFA Strawberry Ripe will mute


What is the difference between fade and mute ??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (24/4/18)

Fade = the flavour itself gets weaker over time.
Mute = the flavour dulls other flavours causing them to appear weaker.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Lawrence A (24/4/18)

One that fades, will, with time, disappear from your mix. It just dies out and becomes non-existent. So you start off tasting CAP Sweet Strawberry strong in the mix but over time it disappears.

A non-fader by comparison would be present in the mix on the day you mix it, and at any point in the future.

One that mutes could be a fader or non-fader, but it will mute the effect of other flavours in the mix.

So too much TFA Strawberry Ripe for example in say a strawberry and kiwi mix, and all of a sudden you will no longer taste the kiwi.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## aktorsyl (25/4/18)

@CharlieSierra .. what's the exact recipe you used, with what concentrates at what percentages?

Although I can already tell you the others are most likely correct, you need to let it steep. Strawberry, while a fruit, does not always SnV well. Combine it with creams and it needs 1-2 weeks minimum.

If you do fall into the unfortunate category of people who can't taste strawberry properly in a juice, then there are ways around it with some substitute concentrates (it won't taste the same, but at least it'll be strawberry). But let's establish that it's not a steeping issue, first.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CharlieSierra (25/4/18)

Thanks for all the input , I really appreciate it.
I will let you know in a weeks time how the juice tastes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aktorsyl (25/4/18)

stevie g said:


> Mixed all the god milk variants and they are... being generous here, bland.


Also never been a fan of the -milk's. I don't find them bland, just a bit sickening. I suspect most of them were invented before DL-vaping became super-mainstream and flavour builds weren't a thing yet, and they tasted a whole lot different then. Who knows.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## CharlieSierra (1/5/18)

Hi guys ,

So today is exactly one week since I mixed up the juice and WOW!!!

The perfume taste is as good as gone and the flavour is coming through so strong you can smell it a mile away ( even in the bottle )

Thanks again for all your input , looks like the secret to diy is infact patience !!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (1/5/18)

Left my god's milk to steep in the corner of a cupboard to steep for 8 weeks as suggested by @RichJB 
Since i have mentioned it will definitely try a few drops to see if it's any good as of now. 
God I am such an impatient person, may be I have to start meditation.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

